# analog gauge placement....



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

im in the process of putting air ride on my mkiv jetta and i wanna see where people have put their gauges. i found a thread for digital gauge setups but nothing for analog...


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Mines located next to my boost gauge on my steering column :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

see if you can get your hands on a ORT ashtry pod.


----------



## BADCLOWN (Aug 27, 2003)

^^^^^^great product and fits nicely in the center console tucked in the ash tray area. :thumbup:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a dual steering column pod for the air gauges, tank gauge is in the trunk false floor, boost gauge on the A pillar...which i hate i need to get one of those vent pods for that...


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

wagner17 said:


> see if you can get your hands on a ORT ashtry pod.


I'm going to start making something like that for mk4's. My friend has his setup there and its convenient as long as you don't use your ash tray of cig lighter for anything.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

rabriolet said:


> I'm going to start making something like that for mk4's. My friend has his setup there and its convenient as long as you don't use your ash tray of cig lighter for anything.


i dont use either. im gonna try and make something myself but it will probably look like **** so keep me posted and ill definitely buy one.


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

rabriolet said:


> I'm going to start making something like that for mk4's. My friend has his setup there and its convenient as long as you don't use your ash tray of cig lighter for anything.


really...?

i have been making them for damn near 2 years now... if anyone is in need get at me 

i used to work with open road, im the only one who makes them as far as i know. just finished off 3 more



















production:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> really...?
> 
> i have been making them for damn near 2 years now... if anyone is in need get at me
> 
> ...




I didn't know you were the only one allowed to make something like that


----------



## Vdubed13 (Jun 6, 2008)

I got one too def and awesome thing fit great:thumbup:


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

rabriolet said:


> I didn't know you were the only one allowed to make something like that


When did I say that?? I said I've been making them for a long long time. Someone said the ort pod, just pointing out I make them. If you wanna make one knock yourself out, just sayin I've been doin it for a long time. No harm meant duder


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ericjohnston27 said:


> When did I say that?? I said I've been making them for a long long time. Someone said the ort pod, just pointing out I make them. If you wanna make one knock yourself out, just sayin I've been doin it for a long time. No harm meant duder


Misunderstood your post....... :beer:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ericjohnston27 said:


> really...?
> 
> i have been making them for damn near 2 years now... if anyone is in need get at me
> 
> ...


does it just sit on top of where the ashtray goes? or does it lock in some how?


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

sits on top. glue it down, double side tape, whatever. i usually use super glue. for some customers that wanted it permanent i expoxy it down. i have sold over 60 of these little buggers. also make them for evo8/9 and mkv/audi.
they fit ANY 2" gauge. people use them for boost gauges, voltmeters, whatever


----------



## AzDubN (Nov 16, 2007)

rabriolet said:


> I'm going to start making something like that for mk4's. My friend has his setup there and its convenient as long as you don't use your ash tray of cig lighter for anything.


I have Eric's pod but couldn't lose my car charger so I moved the outlet.



I made a pod to hold the tank gauge where my arm rest was.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

my friend did the same thing with his cig lighter


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

you should make some for mk3's. :beer:


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

where you want them placeD?


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

same place as the mk4's, all you have to do is cut from the sides of the center panel.


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

i like the 12v outlet move, thats awesome. i had a usb car charger that i chopped up and glued behind the door instead of the cigarette lighter thing so i could just plug a usb cable for my phone/ipod/whatever instead of having a bulky charger hanging out :beer:


----------

